# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Frog species help?

## trey12222

Today I found a frog I've never seen native to my area, I've been catching amphibians and reptiles since I was a boy but nothing like this

----------


## MsBlueRose

Spring peepers or painted frogs maybe? The one he looks like the most is not native to the US at all, which is the Asian Painted Frog I saw a few days ago in a pic. He is a pretty little tree frog what ever he is! He could also be a brown tree frog with pretty patterns unique to only him.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## trey12222

Ya I was looking at pictures of painted frogs but were I live they couldn't thrive. Surprisingly he's amazing with feeding. I put some fruit flies in the small reptile tub I had him in and to my surprise he started munching on them

----------


## Ted

Maybe a spring peeper,,most have like a "x" on their backs,.it hard to tell by the photo what it has on it back...

----------


## trey12222

It just has these faint gray stripes from head to toe

----------


## MsBlueRose

> It just has these faint gray stripes from head to toe



Look up Asian Painted Frog and see if he looks like the one you have now. Someone may have released him or he got away. It happens unfortunately. If that is the case, he is lucky you found him. It looks like you may the little guys, hero! Congrtulations on your new pet if that turns out to be the case. Nest wishes!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Brian

A good start is to find a local list of your natives.

AmphibiaWebs list of Delaware amphibians (but it seems strangely short):

http://www.amphibiaweb.org/cgi/amphi...-state_code=DE

This blog lists way more:

Delaware Wildlife: List of Delaware's Reptiles & Amphibians

I'm going to take a quick guess based on what I think are the light stripes down the sides and dark streaks on the back, that yours is a New Jersey Chorus Frog, _Pseudacris kalmi,_ but you should look into it more closely_:_

AmphibiaWeb - Pseudacris kalmi

----------


## Ted

A chorus frog?

----------


## Lynn

> Today I found a frog I've never seen native to my area, I've been catching amphibians and reptiles since I was a boy but nothing like this


This frog looks gravid ? which may explain finding it in a spot you have never seen it. 
Don't know if you thought about keeping it ? 
If so, you could consider returning it to where you found it?

----------


## MsBlueRose

Did you ever find out what kind of frog you found? I am in a similar position right now with my new tadpoles, lol.  :Smile:

----------

